# Stay away from these Dish Network HD Monitors!



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

:nono: 

After some thought on this I have decided to post my review on the DishNetwork Monitors here because I have read a few people wanting to buy these. The review is based on what I saw at CES and a monitor I saw at a local dealer.
I was appalled at the overall poor quality of these monitors. The excuse was that these monitors were riding in back of the truck to get to CES. First of all any monitor that I get here will also ride in the back of a truck so I would expect it to not go so out of whack that it requires a factory realignment of the tube for use once it arrives. 
Specifically, the tube monitor had a picture that was trapezoidal and underscan in the top left and bottom right. The picture was also curved left in the center. The convergence was non-linear and all horizontal lines in the picture had a red outline on top and a blue line on the bottom. 

IMO, if you are wanting to buy this monitor, I would suggest saving your money and go to your local pawn shop and pick any monitor out and it will have probably no worse picture. I just hope people who do buy these don't get the idea that what this monitor does is what HDTV is. 

The more expensive non-tube RPTV was a bit better in geometry but still had convergence issues and was severly out of brightness and contrast calibration but in this, I would say it could easily be field adjustable by the user. Still the resolution of the RPTV was rather poor. OK for DVD but I wouldn't call it HDTV


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Can you say RCA? This doesn't surprise me at all. It's a real shame that RCA has gone so far down hill. Many years ago they made a good product.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

BUT, on the other hand.. If these so called crappy RCAs ( I have heard mixed reviews on the 34, not a lot of great reviews on the 40, but cal. should help), get to hundreds or even thousands of lower and middle income users who can't afford to pop $1500-2K for a great HD monitor, this will only serve to strengthen the desire and demand for more HDTV content. 

Remember, most of us here are "advanced users" and can get a little too picky, BUT the average user will be thrilled to have even a "good" HDTV. 

The more HDTV users that are out there the sooner we will will get more content and the technology will grow MUCH faster. 

Basically, I would be a little more subjective with the advice given. In other words something like, the RCAs may not give the best picture available for HDTV, but if you want to get your feet wet and not drown in the CC bill, the HDBOX RCA is a good deal.

Just a thought,

Dave


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks for the warning. Did you look at both the 34" and 40"? I was planning on the 34" - according to a press release last Friday - Dish is offering the 921 plus 34" flat screen CRT or 40" rear projection for $1600. Passing up a hi-def monitor for $600 won't be easy.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Does anyone actuall have one of these 34" or 40" monitors actually working in their home? The price does sound very attractive.


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

jerryyyyy said:


> Does anyone actuall have one of these 34" or 40" monitors actually working in their home? The price does sound very attractive.


See reply #87 in the "921 Owners Roll Call" forum - good comments about the 34" monitor.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

How many remotes do you get with this package? Dish is only supposed to be providing the 811/921 remote to operate both TV and receiver. No separate RCA remote to operate the TV.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

jerryyyyy said:


> Does anyone actuall have one of these 34" or 40" monitors actually working in their home? The price does sound very attractive.


I have one and have had it a bit less than a year. It is the RCA/Thomson 34" monitor with integrated progressive scan DVD. We are using an old Phillips receiver. I believe the Dish model does not include the DVD.

We are very happy with it. Naturally I assume we are not the only ones who have one that works properly. Not sure what the CES problems are all about, but I also know there are endless settings on it that allow you to do all sorts of things to the colors and picture parameters.

Anyway, if there are any particular q's I'd be happy to try to give you our experience.

For the money at the time, it was (and still is) a great value. I have yet to see HD, but I just ordered a 921 and I expect it to come in 2 weeks. We'll see soon.

[I should have mentioned I am the poster #87 referred to above, and stand by my comments].


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Can you say RCA? This doesn't surprise me at all. It's a real shame that RCA has gone so far down hill. Many years ago they made a good product.


It's gone down ever since it got bought out by Thomson Electronics (which is owned by France!)


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

OK - I just checked out a new SONY WEGA Trinitron 34" CRT monitor for $2500 ( I know there are less expensive models out there - but this one looks as perfect as I could imagine an HDTV to be). This will be $1900 more than the Dish monitor & will be my 1st HDTV. For the HDTV veterans out there -do you think the $1900 is justified over the presumed life of an HDTV? I'm already spending a grand for the 921 - would the better monitor allow me to get more bang out of the 921?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

laker said:


> OK - I just checked out a new SONY WEGA Trinitron 34" CRT monitor for $2500 ( I know there are less expensive models out there - but this one looks as perfect as I could imagine an HDTV to be). This will be $1900 more than the Dish monitor & will be my 1st HDTV. For the HDTV veterans out there -do you think the $1900 is justified over the presumed life of an HDTV? I'm already spending a grand for the 921 - would the better monitor allow me to get more bang out of the 921?


IMHO, if I were thinking of paying anything more than $1500-$2000 for an HDTV, I would be looking at plasma. But, I do not have a good feel for the quality/longevity. Maybe no one does yet. Part of the reason for buying the RCA/Thomson was that it was under 1500. That way, if I tire of it or it craps out in 5 years, no big deal, and plasmas should be within reach by then and perfected to boot.

I reckon I paid only about $300-400 or so over a reasonably high end SD. To me that was worth it. Also, I think the RCA is just great. Perhaps the Sony is better, in fact, I am sure the Sony is better, but you get used to whatever you are watching unless it is basically flawed. The RCA is certainy far from flawed. Everyone who sees it (and most do not have 16X9 or HD) oohs and aahs. I am pleased. And I know they think I paid at least $2000 for it, probably more. Part of the enjoyment is knowing you got a great deal, even if not the absolute best unit. I know I got a great deal at the time, and it is still a good deal a year later.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

laker said:


> OK - I just checked out a new SONY WEGA Trinitron 34" CRT monitor for $2500 ( I know there are less expensive models out there - but this one looks as perfect as I could imagine an HDTV to be). This will be $1900 more than the Dish monitor & will be my 1st HDTV. For the HDTV veterans out there -do you think the $1900 is justified over the presumed life of an HDTV? I'm already spending a grand for the 921 - would the better monitor allow me to get more bang out of the 921?


Laker , I am also considering the same TV. Check out this review at
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=487&page_number=1&preview=
The choice for me is between the Sony 34 HDTV wide screen tube at $2500 or the Panny Plasma 37" TH-37PA20U/P which is EDTV at 3299 + 169 shipping + about 299 for a decent stand. Internet price only, Circuit City 3999+ tax
For this kind of money I want to make sure, As of now I'm leaning toward the Sony. No no I mean the Panny, no the Sony......


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm getting a Hitachi 60v500 RP LCD. Excellent, and no burn-in in 4x3 mode. 60 inches.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

The best suggestion is for you to buy a model from a dealer where you can see it in operation. If you are happy with what you see and looking for the lowest $ outlay then who is to argue? E* had in it's booth some very nice high quality Sharp and other brand LCD's and Plasmas (for more money_ but the PQ of those was several orders of magnetude better.) 
If a company produces a $99 HDTV with 150 line resolution, someone will buy it to save a buck and believe he has an HDTV picture. This is just human nature. For those running a Dish 34" CRT, run a DVD resolution chart from VE or AVIA and see whether it will do more than 400 lines. I'd be surprised if it did.


----------



## TheDarkFalcon (Dec 26, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> The best suggestion is for you to buy a model from a dealer where you can see it in operation. If you are happy with what you see and looking for the lowest $ outlay then who is to argue? E* had in it's booth some very nice high quality Sharp and other brand LCD's and Plasmas (for more money_ but the PQ of those was several orders of magnetude better.)
> If a company produces a $99 HDTV with 150 line resolution, someone will buy it to save a buck and believe he has an HDTV picture. This is just human nature. For those running a Dish 34" CRT, run a DVD resolution chart from VE or AVIA and see whether it will do more than 400 lines. I'd be surprised if it did.


Don,

Do you actually have one, or was this just your opinion from what you saw at CES?

I am interested because mine is being installed on Wednesday by DRS.


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

The new Sony 34" CRT is easily the very best tube TV ever made. I have never seen a tube deliver so much resolution. That being said, it's small. That set would be fine for my bedroom or office, but not the living room or theater room.

The 34" RCA is, no lie, a piece of junk. I've seen this set, along with the non DISH model and both are absolute crap. Look, you get what you pay for and RCA is notorious for being cheap and not taking care of their customers.

ANYONE here or in the other forums who goes for this deal knows full well what they are getting into. So if the set disappoints (and it will) then don't come back here and complain.

Look, I would love to be able to get a 34" HDTV, an 811 and a 921 receiver for just $1700 or so dollars. But again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

At one time, RCA was known for it's quality, a couple of decades makes a lot of difference.....

I have a phillips 34" and the quality of the tube is excellent. I got it for 1200 factory refurbed. At that time it was a good deal. Don't know what they go for nowadays.


Ken


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Andreu-

I saw the CRT version now at 3 different locations and none had very good image quality, with it being out of square and badly out of convergance. The RPTV looks better and the worst I saw was just obviously poor brightness and contrast adjustment, a user setting. 

Just carefully inspect the picture corners for convergence red and blue edges to sharp horizontal and vertical lines. Then tune to an SD channel that will center a 4:3 image with black side bars. Make sure your picture has straight vertical sides. The CRT's I saw had a curve to the image. All were curved to the right of the screen. The top of the image was skewed to the right as well. Bottom was overscanned. If it's not right, then just not it on your delivery signature. That may be the evidence you need to get it taken care of. Good luck-


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Does anyone know how you get the DVD resolution chart mentioned above: "DVD resolution chart from VE or AVIA"?



Dictated with Dragon Naturally Speaking 7.3 and may not be fully corrected...


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I just ordered the VE one for $17 from Amazon. Seems like it will be well worth it.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDNET has a nice test pattern sequence they broadcast about once a day during the week. Might be nice to record it on the 921 for future use.

Of course, I do not have the 921. Only a 6000.

Plain ole 17" computer monitor does 700 lines easily. Can read all the text on the HDNET resolution chart.


----------



## Allamand (Dec 13, 2002)

Enough with the RCA! I have a RCA RPTV for 3 years now in my bright living room. It is on atleast 14 hours a day. It has never had a problem yet! I also HAD a sony, power supply went at 2 years(heavy use) as well. 

A TV is like a car, I think each run there is something different, best think, look at it on the floor, and then BUY that one! 

As for the post, I haven't been to Sears lately to see what this TV looks like, but a couple months back ast Sears, ALL there TV's where out of wack. Seems most of these HD tv's need to be adjusted in the service menu at first any ways.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

I have a Sony with an extended warranty (yeah I know but) - this warranty covered them coming out once a year to do a service level adjust (ok it just basic geo, lens cleaning, focus etc). Not an ISF, but still not bad for the average joe. I've used it twice, and have them coming a third time in two months. Worth the price alone.

I am considering the RCA for my mom. I know day one, I will be on the phone telling them to come out and fix it if the picture is as bad as some say. Position, focus, skew, alignment and any other service level adjustment I will have them fix. If its user I'll do it. Should prove an interesting warranty test. Of course if I can find a decent set local for a few hundred more, I'll get that.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I believe the monitors they are shipping are the RCA D34W20 34" monitor which retails for anywhere from $1200 and up for the monitor itself and then the RCA D40W20 40" monitor which retails for anywhere from $ 1100 and up by itself. I beleive you can take a closer look at them at the RCA web site under the digital monitors. They must have a real good deal going with RCA, because it looks like they are giving you the 811 for free in this package deal.
Yes there are better monitors out there. Do you want to spend $ 3000 to $ 4000 dollars on them or do you want to get the Dishnetwork setup instead for $ 999. In the end it is your choice and your money. There are programs you can rent at the video store on DVD to help you do all the adjustments to your monitor to peak it at its best picture. Perhaps in the thread for potpouri it is mentioned.


----------

